# Zinsco, FPE



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

We recommend the panel be replaced before the new circuit is installed. So, no we don't.


----------



## b-cap (Oct 7, 2014)

I thought FPE lost their U/L listing?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

MTW said:


> The single pole Zinsco were a real bargain at $46.


Sure, that's $6 for the breaker and $40 to go in the future litigation payout fund. Sounds cheep!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

b-cap said:


> I thought FPE lost their U/L listing?



These are aftermarket breakers.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

MTW said:


> I was at a certain home improvement store in a certain sunny state and noticed they carry brand new FPE and Zinsco breakers (made by UBI). The single pole Zinsco were a real bargain at $46.
> 
> Now, I know everyone always says that they recommend replacement of those panels and rightfully so. _*But how many of you would add a circuit to one of those panels using one of those aftermarket breakers?*_ Be honest. :whistling2: It can't be all handymen and DIYers buying those breakers...right? :laughing:



No freakin way!!! Are you crazy or something? Even the so-called "improved" versions of those breakers are a fire hazard and deathtrap!!

The panels suck, the breakers suck, and UBI sounds like so me fly by night trade school name!!

Never, ever!! I change the panel out, destroy it with a 20lb sledge and set it on fire before dropping it into an abandoned mine shaft so it can never be used again!


























































Dramatic enough for you Peter? :laughing::jester:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mxslick said:


> No freakin way!!! Are you crazy or something? Even the so-called "improved" versions of those breakers are a fire hazard and deathtrap!!
> 
> The panels suck, the breakers suck, and UBI sounds like so me fly by night trade school name!!
> 
> ...



That was pretty good. :thumbup:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> I was at a certain home improvement store in a certain sunny state and noticed they carry brand new FPE and Zinsco breakers (made by UBI). The single pole Zinsco were a real bargain at $46.
> 
> Now, I know everyone always says that they recommend replacement of those panels and rightfully so. But how many of you would add a circuit to one of those panels using one of those aftermarket breakers? Be honest. :whistling2: It can't be all handymen and DIYers buying those breakers...right? :laughing:


http://www.homedepot.com/b/Electrical-Power-Distribution-Circuit-Breakers/UBI/N-5yc1vZbm16Z1z0x8wn

They are better (by a long shot, but still imperfect) compared to the originals. In an emergency (middle of winter, no heat) I might use one of those.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

We're replacing these types of panels. No use adding aftermarket crap to an existing piece of crap.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd install one. 

Those panels are turds but if the buss was clean(most are burned/pitted by now) I'd absolutely stab one of these new breakers in if the customer didn't want to pay for a complete panel replacement. They'd get the speech first about the dangers but if they decided they still wanted to do it, that's their choice.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Problem is, not much can be done without an arc fault these days, replacement of the panel makes any future work easy. I don't mind using the replacements when its legal or bolt ins for the commercial stuff. Yes, I agree the panels are junky.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

nrp3 said:


> Problem is, not much can be done without an arc fault these days, replacement of the panel makes any future work easy. I don't mind using the replacements when its legal or bolt ins for the commercial stuff. Yes, I agree the panels are junky.


You're right about the arc fault. I guess I should have mentioned I rarely come across FPE, but mostly a lot of Zinsco breakers in old Unicorn metermains that are mounted outside on a post or pole. I was thinking more along the lines of replacing a breaker for an A/C unit or well pump, the kind of stuff that comes from outdoor panels.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I would install one. There is no reason not to other than paranoia. The afci protection can be supplied with an afci receptacle or deadfront.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I would install one. There is no reason not to other than paranoia. The afci protection can be supplied with an afci receptacle or deadfront.


Do they make a dead front Afci?:001_huh:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Do they make a dead front Afci?:001_huh:


Where do you land the neutral?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Do they make a dead front Afci?:001_huh:



An electrician would know that they do. :whistling2:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> An electrician would know that they do. :whistling2:


Tina,

Enough of the little girl insults.

Not available at any of the supply houses in my area.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Tina,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is Tina? :001_huh:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

MTW said:


> Who is Tina? :001_huh:


*T*hinks *I* k*N*ow *A*ll? :laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mxslick said:


> *T*hinks *I* k*N*ow *A*ll? :laughing:



Well I do. :whistling2:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

We had to add a circuit to a Federal Pacific panel a few weeks ago for a microwave circuit. Those aftermarket breakers are pricey but work fine.

Unless you need afci protection, your good.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen a zinsco aftermarket breaker, only FPE. Must be a regional thing.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

These guys offer a bunch of different replacements:

http://www.connecticut-electric.com/


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> These guys offer a bunch of different replacements:
> 
> http://www.connecticut-electric.com/


Nice. Good looking out.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> These guys offer a bunch of different replacements:
> 
> http://www.connecticut-electric.com/



That's the company that was selling them at HD. UBI is a brand of Connecticut Electric.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Didn't think there were too many out there making them.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> That's the company that was selling them at HD. UBI is a brand of Connecticut Electric.


Junk.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Junk.


That's just your opinion unless you show me some documentation or statistics.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> That's just your opinion unless you show me some documentation or statistics.



Cool story bro.
:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Tina, Enough of the little girl insults. Not available at any of the supply houses in my area.


Crescent has had them for around a year


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> I was at a certain home improvement store in a certain sunny state and noticed they carry brand new FPE and Zinsco breakers (made by UBI). The single pole Zinsco were a real bargain at $46.
> 
> Now, I know everyone always says that they recommend replacement of those panels and rightfully so. But how many of you would add a circuit to one of those panels using one of those aftermarket breakers? Be honest. :whistling2: It can't be all handymen and DIYers buying those breakers...right? :laughing:


Our company policy is NOT to add to any FPE panels no matter the situation. We will walk from the job to avoid working with that garbage. THere's plenty of work out there and this usually never a problem.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Our company policy is NOT to add to any FPE panels no matter the situation. We will walk from the job to avoid working with that garbage. THere's plenty of work out there and this usually never a problem.


I do the same thing. Most of the time it turns into a panel change job for me :thumbup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Magnettica said:


> Our company policy is NOT to add to any FPE panels no matter the situation. We will walk from the job to avoid working with that garbage. THere's plenty of work out there and this usually never a problem.



Cool story bro.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

Every FPE panel around here is chock full and have a couple of breaker enclosures hanging off of them tapped to the buss.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I do the same thing. Most of the time it turns into a panel change job for me :thumbup:


I'm rewiring a lot of kitchens these days and we're always running new circuits for countertop, dishwashers, and, microwaves. I understand that people have a budget.... because SO DO I! 

If they want it done right the panel has to be upgraded otherwise it can't be done right and I don't want any part of doing hack work (no pun intended). :laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I'm rewiring a lot of kitchens these days and we're always running new circuits for countertop, dishwashers, and, microwaves. I understand that people have a budget.... because SO DO I!
> 
> If they want it done right the panel has to be upgraded otherwise it can't be done right and I don't want any part of doing hack work (no pun intended). :laughing:


I used to kinda feel weird demanding an FPE panel be changed before I add circuits, but nowadays everyone is changing them. I have jobs changing them because homeowners insurance companies, home inspectors, even condo associations are telling people they need to be changed.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

^^^ 

Yup $$$$


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd install one and never look back. Some of you guys are ridiculous.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Ill buy a box of each and test, high current and megger, very difficult to duster that small a CB


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I'd install one and never look back. Some of you guys are ridiculous.


Yes, wanting to make more money while limiting liability is really ridiculous


----------



## deerslayerjohn (Feb 10, 2015)

MHElectric said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a zinsco aftermarket breaker, only FPE. Must be a regional thing.


I find a lot of both in the Charlotte NC area. Local power companies use to give them to ECs that installed total electric homes especially Zinsco. Some power companies still will come and replace Zinsco breakers free if you have one of their panels. I got an old Zinco panel to change out latter this spring.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

deerslayerjohn said:


> I find a lot of both in the Charlotte NC area. Local power companies use to give them to ECs that installed total electric homes especially Zinsco. Some power companies still will come and replace Zinsco breakers free if you have one of their panels. I got an old Zinco panel to change out latter this spring.


Mine is fine. Why are you changing yours?


----------



## deerslayerjohn (Feb 10, 2015)

RIVETER said:


> Mine is fine. Why are you changing yours?


The home owner is retired and has had trouble finding Zinco breakers in his area. His power co. doesn't change them any longer and no one in his area has new breakers. He had to find a used breaker (from an old retired electrician) last time he needed a replacement breaker. Some of his handles are broken also making it hard to turn off and on.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with FPE or Zinsco. In fact, after removing them form peoples home during upgrades and remodels I save all the parts for future use. Then when I have that special customer that insists on a "Discount" I happily oblige to provide some free of charge parts!

Problem solved, plus I look like a great "Green" contractor for recycling parts instead of just dumping them in our ever so precious landfill. I should have all my projects like that LEED certified!:laughing:


----------

